

Startup School NY Invites Sent - alex_sf


======
shahocean
link?

~~~
alex_sf
There's no announcement, but I got my invite.

You can check if you got in here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/susrsvp?venue=NY](https://news.ycombinator.com/susrsvp?venue=NY)

